# g scale figurines



## shay06 (Apr 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a website that complete figurines can be purchased


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Shay, just click on the advertisement above your posting. Just Plain Folks has some cool stuff.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

There are a lot of places that will sell figures. You just need to watch the scale-- just as with locomotives, figures come in a lot of different sizes and they don't always go well together. 
Wholesale trains sells figures, Ridge Road Station does too, so does Trainworld and St Aubins

Aristocraft makes some very nice figures but they are oddly scaled--a little too big for 1:29 


This page has two excellent articles on figures:

http://www.btcomm.com/trains/primer/index.htm 


My wife and I generally tend to group like-sized figures together, and put smaller figures in the "background."


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Shay, 
What scale are you looking for? Priezer makes what some refer to as G scale figures. They are 1:22 scale. I make 1:20.32 scale figures, which are sometimes referred to as Fn3 or G scale Narrow guage.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy figures?!?!  

Just make em!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried several suppliers, the "Just Plain Folk" figures for me, my scale, and my era, have proven to be a perfect fit. they are well detailed and come in a very wide variety. 

Tip: If you can get to a show where the company shows up, they always bring there overstock items and sell them at discount, I have picked up more than a fair amount of figures this way.










The Woodland Scenics figures are also excellent, but a tad pricey, same for Preisler, excellent but $







$, plus Preislers are better for more modern figures.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys haven't mentioned my personal favorite... Lemax. While the buildings are pretty much O scale, the figures are usually 'suitable for "G"'....that means loads of peoples doing interesting things (and lots of children!), and aminals -- from several eras and scales, plus they get clearanced by as much as 1/2 off every Dec 26-Jan 1 at Michael's, Home Depot, Lowes, Wallie Wurld, K-Mart, Pool City, etc -- unfortunately you might have to wait until September to FIND them locally. (you almost have to have them in hand to see if they are the right size for your layout) 




http://www.lemaxcollection.com/product.jsp?choice=1&catId=7


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Lemax figures exclusively... 
Cheap... the right size... lots of styles etc... 

And an X-acto micro saw makes quick work of removing the bases from them... 

Philip


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Unforunately Mr Shay06 does not say what kind of figrines he is looking for. No scale, no period..... So it is almost impossible to give some advise. 

A good choice surely are Chaos Dwarfs in 1 : 22,5 . They are suitable for every layout and are avalable in a million of Fantasy-Shops in every country around this globe. 










Very popular and suitable for many periods and landscapes are Aliiens: 










Layouts from 1967 / 68 onwards alway benefit from some Zombies in a remote corner. 










They say over here: If you don´t know, where you want to go to, thou should not be too amazed, if you arrive at some very strange places. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Made my day, Fritz... 

1st photo: The chaos dwarves seem to bucking for a terrorism charge - though they might be able to plead mutation induced insanity, or possibly get off with an illegal fireworks charge. 

2nd photo: Nothing quite like a relaxing day at an archeaological site (but the aliens seem to have misplaced (misparked?) their flying saucer. 

3rd photo: An alien Zombie? A doggie Zombie? Herman G Glitzii (did I get his name right?) seems...alarmed. 

So...are these scenes (and the others you've posted in the past) isolated dioramas? Or are they part of a current or past layout?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

HJ posts 2 photos without his signature critter


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

HJ posts 2 photos without his signature critter 



I was wondering about that... 

Hmmm... 

...for photo 1, the Hamster must be hiding in the boxcar (at least I assume its a boxcar). 

...for photo 2, he must be either watching over the railway guys train or trying to figure out what the big red button on the flying saucer does.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I am sorry, but my hamster is very busy with his modelling career. So he is not always around, when pictures are taken in my place. Very often he hangs around with the other animals from the neighbourhood, playing with trains or boozing. 



















No, the little scenes are not part of a permanent layout. I just play around in the sandbox with my little people. Sometimes I make window displays for shops. 
I have a few derilict dioramas for photo backgrounds, a few modules with 32mm track / 1 : 22,5 scale and are working on a Gn15 layout through my bookshelves recently. Tore up and sold most of the track of the 45mm garden railroad last year. Getting too old to crawl on the floor. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

A pity about having to tear up the garden railway, but I understand alll to well the aches and pains that come from crawling around on the floor - hence my own rebuild project. 

How does the 32mm / 1:22.5 bit work? Are you using a mix of O and G sxale track? 

The GN 15 bookshelf layout sounds interesting. Some sort of industrial switching operation or a local commuter line? Will it eventually connect with any of the other modules/dioramas?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The main reason I tore up the 20 year old garden railway was, I had to give up the (rented) house. They are tearing it down and build a block for old people there. Meanwhile I think, an elevated modelrailroad looks better, than one on the ground, where you mainly see roofs. 

A lot of European narrow gauge runs on 750 or 760 mm track. I believe, it was more common than metre gauge.There are a few tourist lines left. 
So in 1 : 22,5 this scales out (more or less) to 32mm gauge. There is 32mm narrow gauge track (code 200) readily available from frims like Peco or Tenmille. But we nailed down a lot aof our own track and switches, using lasercut trackbed. If I say "we" I mean, there are a few folks, which follow this track. Sometimes we meet and arrange our layouts together. That project is called "Die Kreativmeile" (creative mile) Since we don´t use electricity on the rails, only Battery / RC or livesteam, that is not too difficult. Here are some pictures: http://www.45mm-kleinbahn.de/index.php?/archives/38-Schkeuditz-2008.html#extended . 

For Gn15, more or less Scale 1 : 22,5 - 1 : 25 on 16,5 mm rail, representing 15 inch prototype rail, there are not many prototypes. So most modellers in this scale have to use their imagination and make something believable up. Since there is not very much available commercially, ypo have to built most of it yourself. Many modellers in this scale meet at the Gnatterbox http://www.gn15.info/ 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## modelleundmore (Apr 22, 2009)

hi,
yes, at my shop
http://www.modelleisenbahn-figuren.com

i am german living in the states

the site is in english and german
thanks

jens


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I can only find these Chinese Preiser copies at the shop. They seem to be a lot cheaper at Ebay. 

.................


Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## modelleundmore (Apr 22, 2009)

hi fritz, 
hahaha you are a funny guy 
i have never been blocked in a forum in germany 
you can be mean, nobody cares about you 
sure you find them cheaper at ebay without combined shipping, no payment with moneyorder or check etc. and try to find only sitting fgures 
i am supplier for hundreds of happy customers about 150 clubs, museums and 2 of the 3 biggest h0 layouts 
you think you can harm me with that mail you tried it once in germany (and nobody cares about you like here too) and about 50 orders came in 
think about even bad advertising is advertising 
so thanks for your help 
jens


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* Fritz and Jens,

Please take your sniping at each other off line. That is not acceptable behavior on this site.

Any and all criticism should be factual, not personal.


Jim Francis, moderator 


*


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

John Schnider, Just Plain Folk has a new web site 

http://www.JustPlainFolkFigures.com/ 

or 

http://www.Just-Plain-Folk-Figures.com/ 

both links are parked at the same place. He's had a sort of a site for a long time, but at least at this one you can see some actual photos of his stuff


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

JustPlainFolk new website -*http://www.JustPlainFolkFigures.com* or *http://www.Just-Plain-Folk-Figures.com* 


Check back often, there is still a lot more to come!!!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

This thread definitely turned sour. The fellow who asked never showed up again, some bloke, a commercial spammer offended me in a very rude way in public.
It does not make sense to spend time and work to help out on a question. Seems these forums are slowly dying. 

Wrote a few articles for the commercial press today again. At least they pay some pocket money for the efforts.. And reach more readers than every online forum. 

Have Fun
Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz...your efforts are appreciated here. 

I really like your zany photo diorama's, as do others here. 

And even if he didn't respond, the OP (assuming he checked the thread again) at least knows where to look for figures.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.45mm-kleinbahn.de/index.php?/archives/38-Schkeuditz-2008.html#extended. 

Interesting, even though I couldn't read the language.

I liked the climbing loop - grade on that thing has to be 4% or better. But why the fog? And what was the deal with the solitary tree in the middle?

And that must be Fritz himself in the next to last photo...


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Those pictures are from "Die Kreativmeile" (creative mile) an exibiton project with various individual layouts and dealers stands connected by a 32mm railroad line. 
Rolling stock is either in 1 : 22,5 or 16-mm scale. Some is in no defined scale, simply whimsicl or made for entertainement purposes. We keep things as simple as posible, only live steam and Battery / RC. No trackpower. 

Last year we cracked the 100 Metre mark the first time, since more and more people showed interest to join the fun. Its like travelling through the chapters of a novel by train. We decided to exibit part of the layout a bit higher than usual (92 cm) so we had to build the loop to reach 114 cm. We called it the Darjeeling Loop. In the background on the higher level you can see the remains of the Stupidium Oxyde Mine, which was shown a few years ago. 

Of course we did not get finished with the landscape of the loop in time, so we had to improvise with a few shovels of sand and moss. Every once in a while we switched on the fog machine, so people could not count the rivets on our models. After all, some of us work in showbusiness for a living. 

The fellow in the picture is our chief engineer Juergen L. He´s the only one, who knows on which side to handle a soldering iron. I am a bit older than him and the expert for paints and brushes. 










This year the complete Kreativimeile will not exibit in public. Only a private meeting in Bavaria to play with trains later this summer. 

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

..Stupidium Oxyde Mine...*that* rings a bell... 

...you do realize, of course, that eventually that former 'Homie' Weight lifter turned ore car pusher is eventually going to tunnel his way to freedom, right? And he is likely to be...more upset than usual...


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Well, the wagon pusher and his comrades are on a Wold Tour at the moment. Singing Nabucco´s Operas, Choir of the Prisoners. 











The figure on the left is offered by Woodland. 












Most of the convicts are made from US-Railroad workers, offered by the Spanish Firm of Reamsa many years ago. The one far left looks like a LGB figure.

Have Fun 

Fritz / Otter 1


----------

